# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  ouvrir fichier avec compte diffrent.

## Elwe31

Bonjour,

j'aimerai ouvrir un fichier, crer un fichier texte avec des comptes utilisateurs diffrents que l'utilisateur utilisant mon programme.
Je n'ai pas trouv d'info sur le sujet ::cry::  ::cry:: 

Vous auriez une piste ?

Merci

----------

